# Wanted: TCD240 with lifetime



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought that recording four shows on two Tivos was enough but I guess not. I do have an S1 we use for occasional recording but can't transfer shows from it to the other Tivos. I have a working TCD240 unsub unit for spare parts so I'd like to find a TCD240 with lifetime at a reasonable price. Would consider some other S2 as long as it works well. Drive size is not important because I have a spare 250GB drive I can plop into it if necessary.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

TCD 240040 41HRS with lifetime (TIVO BRAND NAME) $80 plus shipping from Denver. Includes power cord and remote.


----------

